# May 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

May is here at last so I'm looking forward to shots of vizslas enjoying every bit of sunshine that comes our way or the rain for those in the UK. 2 pics per member, taken this month. Thanks all!


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is Osti at three months.


----------



## Oyster (Mar 7, 2016)

Buffy just turned 1yr!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

how many gingers can you get in a caravan? as well as a GWP, plus there was a bulldog, a ladradoodle and little Maya the GWP/bracco hanging around somewhere out of shot


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis and Ruby airborne


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only a few days left this month folks... :


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

We had piled up Kaylee's beds to get them out of the way and she decided to make an Oreo cookie out of herself!


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber at 6 1/2 months being very patient waiting for me to take the picture!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had to take Fergy in my good car to pick Hubby at the car dealer where the dog car was getting serviced... He was such a GOOD Passenger!
Here he is watching for Dad to reappear from where he watched him vanish.
You can really see the "Bat" on his chest in this photo!
What was it TR said..." Bats on their chests, horns in their ears, and swirls on their butts"


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh the birds, so many to point, so little time.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Down at the farm at the beginning of May. Vs make dandelions look good  

Photo #1









Aspen showing off some of the sugar on his chin. 

Photo #2










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

A rare sighting of a vizslaraptor


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ever watchful.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

May 2016 is here and Sky learned to swim (like an elephant muahahhahaha ).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pics, Patrick! Which two are you entering into the contest?


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Mafia lord.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

einspänner said:


> Great pics, Patrick! Which two are you entering into the contest?


Opps, two pictures allowed per participant - you are right Einspänner. I deleted one picture.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It has been awhile since my last pics. I just love to see my Vizsla's happy face...


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Being happy when running in a field...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey is healthy now! It was a long path to this point. Still will be on anti-fungal for another year but he is my healthy happy knucklehead again! Chloe is much happier also.

I've been gone too long from HVF. Sorry about that. Family, new adventures and lots of hiking are no reason not to check in every once in awhile.

Hope all the redheads are great along with their owned two legged humans.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/05/an-almost-healthy-bailey.html


Happy trails,
Rod aka RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The sunset yesterday was spectacular.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Bailey is healthy now! It was a long path to this point. Still will be on anti-fungal for another year but he his my healthy happy knucklehead again! Chloe is much happier also.


Woohoo! I am estatic for you! And with some good news to end the day, it's time to hit the sack.


----------

